# TargetVisu Schaltfläche Farbe ändern?



## cream3000 (14 September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

weiß jemand wie man bei einer Schaltfläche in der TargetVisu die Farbe ändert?
z.B. Rot und Grün für Start/Stop, etc.

Besten Dank schon mal,

gruß Andi.


----------



## McNugget (14 September 2009)

Halo. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du Codesys 2.3 verwendest.

Man kann z. B. in den Objekteigenschaften des Elements unter "Farben" eine Alarmfarbe definieren.

Dann braucht man in den "Variablen" des Objekts nur noch in den Parameter die auslösende Boolsche Variable einzutragen.

Dann sollte ein einfacher Farbwechsel schon funktionieren.



Gruss

McNugget


----------



## cream3000 (14 September 2009)

ich habe TwinCAT in der aktuellen Version.

Ist eine Farbänderung nur per Alarmfarbe möglich?


----------



## McNugget (14 September 2009)

Twincat kenne ich zwar nicht praktisch, aber es sollte sehr ähnlich sein.

Ich habe nur die simpelste und schnellste aller Lösungen genannt. Kein Anspruch darauf, dass es auch der beste Ansatz ist. ;-)



Du kannst in den Farbvariablen des Objekts alles genau festlegen, bzw. sogar die Farben dynamisch auds dem Programm heraus vorgeben.

Ich habe mal etwas aus der Hilfe kopiert:

Programmierfähigkeit für Visualisierung  Die Eingabe von Farbwerten:
 Beispiel: e1.dwFillColor := 16#00FF00FF;
 Eine Farbe wird als Hexidezimalzahl angegeben, die sich aus  den Blau/Grün/Rot-Anteilen (RGB) ergibt. Die ersten zwei Nullen nach "16#"  sollten gesetzt werden, um die DWORD Größe zu füllen. Für jeden Farbwert stehen  256 (0-255) Farben zur Verfügung 
FF Blauanteil
00 Grünantei
FF Rotanteil

Der Rest müsste auch in der Hilfe zu Twincat zu finden sein.


Gruss

McNugget


----------



## cream3000 (14 September 2009)

DANKE.
Sollte soweit dann klappen.

Wie kann ich denn die Farbanteile rausfinden? Gibts da ne Tabelle?
Bzw. was ist ROT und GRÜN?


----------



## McNugget (14 September 2009)

Das habe ich auch nciht so auf der Pfanne..
Danach musst Du mal Googeln.

Eventuell suchst Du nach EXCEL-Zellfarben, weil die meines Wissens ähnlich codiert werden.

Gruss

McNugget


----------



## MasterOhh (14 September 2009)

Einfach Paint starten und Farbpalette bearbeiten. Da wird dir zu jeder Farbe der RGB Wert angezeigt. Oder du fragst einfach Google etc. .


----------



## Itus (15 September 2009)

ganz nebenbei......

Wenn du ein WinCE System am laufen hast, dann funktioniert das nicht. 
Meldung: "....farbige Schaltflächen werden von ihrem System nicht unterstütz......." 

Musste diese Erfahrung leider auch erst kürzlich machen.

Gruss Itus


----------



## Chräshe (7 Januar 2010)

Hallo allerseits,

 das Thema ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber da kann man sich auf einfache Art helfen.
 Ich hab „Farbmuster“ als JPG erstellt und diese als Bild in der jeweiligen Schaltfläche eingebunden. Damit es nicht zu bunt wird habe ich mich auf die „Standard-Farben“ beschränkt...

 Gruß 
Chräshe


----------



## RJ-CONSULTING (7 Januar 2010)

*Schaltflächen*

Hallo,

funktioniert das nur bei Schaltflächen nicht? Bei Elementen kann die Farbe sehr wohl geändert werden, oder?


----------



## Chräshe (7 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

 dass es bei den Schaltflächen nicht geht, ist richtig doof. Ferner hat man bei den Schiebeschaltern (Slider) und den Tabellenrändern keinen Einfluss auf die Farbe. Dort hat es mich aber noch nie gestört...

 Gruß
 Chräshe


----------



## shovelhead (13 Januar 2010)

Hallo, ich hab mir bei dem Problem so geholfen, dass ich
1. Ein normales Element genommen habe, welches die Farbe beliebig ändern kann(wie zuvor erklärt)
2. Eine Linie an der linken und oberen Seite des Elements in Schwarz mit einer Linienstärke von ca. 5 Pixel.
3. Eine zweite Linie unten und rechts am Elementrand in weiß.
4. Die obere Linie hat als Alarmfarbe weiß und die untere schwarz.
5. Als auslösende Variable ist jetzt diejenige einzusetzen, die auch bei Betätigung des Schalters schaltet.
Anschließend kann man die drei Elemente gruppieren und das Ganze sieht fast so aus wie ein Standardtaster in Farbe. Man kann statt schwarz und weiß für die äußeren Linien auch einen entsprechend dunkleren bzw. helleren Farbton ähnlich dem des Schaltelements verwenden, sieht auch gut aus.
Gruß Sascha


----------

